# Jap Ji Sahib Shoodh Paath Guide 2003 USA



## harsimiritkaur (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a copy sample of my project to teach shood paath. Let me know if you like it. It was published in Qaumi Ekta newspaper two months ago by accident. I am still proofreading for minor errors I may have made.
*Copyright 2003 USA.*

*jpu jI swihb*​ 
*SuD pwT*​ 
*Jap Ji Saheb[/FONT]*​ *Shood Paath[/FONT]*​ *Guide for Learning Accurate Pronunciation[/FONT]*​ 
*syvw kIqI:  hr ismrq kOr ^wlsw*​ *Aqy*​ *igAwnI Avqwr isMG “imSnrI”*​ 
*gurU gRNQ prcwr imSn AwP Xu AYs ey*​ 
*By:  Bibi Har Simrat Kaur Khalsa[/FONT]*​ * And[/FONT]*​ *Giani Avtar Singh Missionary[/FONT]*​ 
*Guru Granth Parchar Mission of [/FONT]**USA[/FONT]**, [/FONT]**Union City[/FONT]**, [/FONT]**California[/FONT]**, [/FONT]**USA[/FONT]**2005[/FONT]*​ 
*DEDICATION[/FONT]*​ *This work is dedicated to all those who are faithful to God by not using religion and spiritual knowledge, and superstition as ritualistic tools to exploit people for, greedy profit, pride and fame, fraudulent fundraising, and political deception.[/FONT]*​ 

*NTRODUCTION[/FONT]*​ 
*The purpose of this publication is to encourage Shood Paath (corrrect and accurate pronunciation) of Guru Nanak’s Jap Ji Saheb, for better cmprehension of this Hymn. The pronunciation style in this work follows the tradition based by Professor Saheb Singh D. Lit, [/FONT]**Zada[/FONT]**Jujaar[/FONT]**Singh[/FONT]**Gurmat[/FONT]**Missionary[/FONT]**Colleges[/FONT]** and the Shromeni Committee of Harmandar Saheb, as received from Guru Gobind Singh.[/FONT]*

*It is not the intention of this publication to add to Guru Nanak’s sacred text. This publication is to be restricted solely for use as an educational guide to help the reader to improve his pronunciation by recognizing and remembering pauses between phrases; invisible adak, hidden nasal sound marks (tippey and bindee), and silent vowels, such as onkar after haha at the end of some words, and siharee before haha at the end of some words.[/FONT]*

*The pronunciation code is as follows: Green color represents invisible grammar marks such as bindee, tippey and addak, which should be pronounced. Green commas represent the invisible breaks in between phrases. Red color is used for visible marks that are not to be pronounced, such as silent onkar under haha at the end of some words of or silent siharee before haha.[/FONT]*

*May God bless you with understanding the deep message of Guru Nanak for tranquility, unity, and world peace.[/FONT]*

*Bibi Har Simirit Kaur Khalsa[/FONT]*​ 
*harsimiritkaur@khalsa.com[/FONT]*​ *
* *ŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒ*

*å**,** s**i**qnwmu**,** krqw purKu**,** inrBau**,** inrvYru**,*​ *Akwl mUriq**,** AjUnI**,** sYBM**,** gur pRswid* *]*​ 
*ŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒ*​ 
*] jpu ] *​ 
*Awid scu**,** jugwid scu ] hY BI scu**,** nwnk**,** hosI BI scu ]**1**]*​ 
*socY, soic nW hoveI, jy socI l`K vwr ] cupY, cup nW hoveI, jy lwie rhw, ilv qwr ] BuiKAwN, BuK nW auqrI, jy bMnHw purIAwN Bwr ] shs isAwxpwN l`K hoihN, qW, iek nW clY nwil ] ikv sicAwrw hoeIAYY, ikv kUVY qutY pwil ]hukim rjæweI clxw, nwnk, iliKAw nwil ]1] hukmI hovin Awkwr, hukmuu, nW kihAw jweI ] hukmI hovin jIA, hukim imlY vifAweI, hukmI auqmu nIc,u hukim, iliK duK suK pweIAihN ] ieknwN hukmI bKæsæIsæ, ieik hukmI, sdw BvweIAihN ] hukmY AMdir sBu ko, bwhir hukm nW koie ] nwnk, hukmY jy buJY, qW haumY khY nW koie ]2] gwvY ko qwxu, hovY iksY qwxu *


----------



## Arvind (Oct 28, 2005)

Kaur ji,

Please attach the sample of a pauri.

Thanks.


----------



## harsimiritkaur (Oct 31, 2005)

*ŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒ*

*å**,** s**i**qnwmu**,** krqw purKu**,** inrBau**,** inrvYru**,*​ *Akwl mUriq**,** AjUnI**,** sYBM**,** gur pRswid* *]*​ 
*ŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒŒ*​ 
*] jpu ] *​ 
*Awid scu**,** jugwid scu ] hY BI scu**,** nwnk**,** hosI BI scu ]**1**]*​ 
*socY, soic nW hoveI, jy socI l`K vwr ] cupY, cup nW hoveI, jy lwie rhw, ilv qwr ] BuiKAwN, BuK nW auqrI, jy bMnHw purIAwN Bwr ] shs isAwxpwN l`K hoihN, qW, iek nW clY nwil ] ikv sicAwrw hoeIAYY, ikv kUVY qutY pwil ]hukim rjæweI clxw, nwnk, iliKAw nwil ]1] hukmI hovin Awkwr, hukmuu, nW kihAw jweI ] hukmI hovin jIA, hukim imlY vifAweI, hukmI auqmu nIc,u hukim, iliK duK suK pweIAihN ] ieknwN hukmI bKæsæIsæ, ieik hukmI, sdw BvweIAihN ] hukmY AMdir sBu ko, bwhir hukm nW koie ] nwnk, hukmY jy buJY, qW haumY khY nW koie ]2] gwvY ko qwxu, hovY iksY qwxu *


----------



## Arvind (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot Kaur ji


----------

